# 625 questions



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

This is my first post soI hope I have posted in the right place. My question is that 625 seems to not be downloading the free DOD TV shows. Is their to fix this problem?

jclewter79


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> This is my first post soI hope I have posted in the right place. My question is that 625 seems to not be downloading the free DOD TV shows. Is their to fix this problem?
> 
> jclewter79


It takes some time to download all the movies available and they are not free. Its $4.99 to view them.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have 19 of the movies availble to purchase what I am talking about are the TV shows that are free to view and download into the Tv Entertainment file on the Dish on Demand Screen


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> I have 19 of the movies availble to purchase what I am talking about are the TV shows that are free to view and download into the Tv Entertainment file on the Dish on Demand Screen


OOOPs sorry. I don't have any of those either and I've had my 625 since October. I don't think Dish has implemented this feature yet.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for your help. this is my second 625 and at one time they both have downloaded shows into this area. maybe it is problem that has come up since they hard drive was expanded if you don't have anytihing in there either. All I know is that in they past show were automatically sent to this area but glad to know it is not just my box.

Thanks Again,

jclewter79


----------



## anitamanns (Feb 9, 2008)

suddenly since yesterday all the recrding on tv2 are blank. they show up as recorded with the correct length of time. but whne i press play the screen is blank and goes the end showing 0:00 time left. when i erase the recording the screen turns to a funny color for a few seconds and comes back showing it erased in the list of my recordings. any idea what is happening?


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

I would try a Soft reboot.. Hold the power button for a few sec. and let the unit reboot and then check tv2 again.


----------

